
Physicists get a perfect material for air filters - arthur_
https://scienmag.com/physicists-get-a-perfect-material-for-air-filters/
======
dang
Please don't create accounts to promote your publication here. Our users
inevitably notice this and complain about spam.

If you'd like to participate in the community and post diverse interesting
articles from many sources, including your own, that's fine. But accounts
created just for submitting from one site eventually get banned, and make the
community unhappy in the meantime.

Feel free to email us at hn@ycombinator.com if you have questions.

~~~
DrScump
<Please don't create accounts to promote your publication here...>

... especially using a URL easily confused with a major, legitimate science
source (sciencemag.org).

